# How easy to strike through?



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I have read a few topics on here and seen a few "strikethroughs". Which led me on to thinking, how easy or indeed hard is this to do?

I understand there is a huge amount of variables attached to this and say for example if you attack a soft paint car with an aggressive pad / compound it's probably very easy. But in general terms, using roughly the right pad and compound how hard do you have to be going to do it? or maybe that should be hos far can you go without doing it?

Is it something you really have to attack or is it easily done?

Any thoughts, experiences or coments are welcome :thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Assuming you mean with a rotary.. With a DA, its near impossible.
With care, it takes a bit of effort, but there will be some scaremongers along soon I'm sure 

Like anything if you don't lose concentration and you go at it gently, you'll be fine.

Of course, its always best to practise on a scrap panel first.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

There are so many variables and reasons for it. It's not just poor use of polishes or pads, if there is a poor paint job or a poor spot repair been done it could be quite easy even with a mild combo. All things being equal with the correct care taken it shouldn't be a worry, but catch an edge, hit a repair or thin spot, build up too much heat, who knows. Care, experience and a ptg is all tools in the chest :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

It's not something I am concerned about on a personal level. I've got a DA and do a bit with that and know its safe'ish (famous last words  ). It was more just a general thought and query I had.

i.e. generally easy or having to be a bit reckless (for want of a better word).


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I went straight into MP with a rotary (CYC EP800) and after reading Dave KG's guide several times, felt confident.

I sayed away from edges of panels and any areas where i assumed the paint to be thinner.

TBH it was a case of common sense and care, e.g not letting it spin without moving, making sure panel didnt get too hot etc..

From what ive experienced it would be hard to strikethrough, unless of course you have thin spots or unorginal paint, if in doubt and strongly reccommended get a PTG, cheaper than a re-spray, and although it wont tell you the top coat thickness, at least you can see what youve got to start with, and subsequently how your polishing method is "removing"

HTH :thumb:


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

I started with DA and then went up to rotary. Just respect the machine and don't think it won't happen to you...do as your told, keep moving, don't hold it in one place and build up gradually. 
Personally I prefer rotary as it feels more precise than DA. Having a DA go round at 4000-odd OPM compared to a rotary at 1700 feels like your going to do some serious damage.
And wetsanding...that's a whole new kettle of fish! Much easier, but for that you do need a PDG....but the same pricipals apply.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Took some doing,but this shows you gotta be going some to do any damage.
No prizes for guessing who the guy in the glasses is.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I went through to the primer on a Alfa with the second pass with my old PC. It turned out the door had been resprayed with a very thin layer of paint. So, it can be done but I would not expect it to be a common problem otherwise this and other forums would be focusing on resprays


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Took some doing,but this shows you gotta be going some to do any damage.
> No prizes for guessing who the guy in the glasses is.


That's some serious spot polishing there! I am surprised it took as long as it did!


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

If you use make up at the morning and do nail polishes buy DA if you want to be in real men club buy Rotary


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

I sold my DA after literally two - three uses - brought a rotary and never looked back. Its common sense really if u hold the machine on one place for too long then its eventually going to cause strike through. Personally i think the easiest way to burn through paint is to 'run an edge' with the side of the pad this can literally take seconds to do.

Liam.


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

Tomukas said:


> If you use make up at the morning and do nail polishes buy DA if you want to be in real men club buy Rotary


Am I alone in finding this post patronising, condescending and sexist?


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

robrobc said:


> Am I alone in finding this post patronising, condescending and sexist?


nope !!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not one to get involved in all the recent DW bullsh1t that's been going on but I would like to say, for the newer members, that using a da does not make you less manly in anyway. Sometimes it's the smart choice, sometimes it's the only choice, there are more pro's to a da than cons and with the new mf style and surbuf pads there is very little they can't do now. Even though it may take longer a da will always get you where you want to be :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Strike through on edges is easily achieved with any machine. On a training day a few years ago I went for strike through on a panel. The yellow pad almost burst into flames before it happened, there was smoke everywhere and still no strike through.

I tested a DA on a scrap panel near where the front indicator would go and that struck through in a few minutes, much like the swarge lines along a door they can be really thin.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Too true steve. I am working on a car that has a few edge marks like that, so not only am I having to tape up my own edges I'm working round those as well. Easily done especially with a rigid pad I would imagine


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Too true steve. I am working on a car that has a few edge marks like that, so not only am I having to tape up my own edges I'm working round those as well. Easily done especially with a rigid pad I would imagine


The dreaded 3M green pad. I think a rock has more give.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hence why I use orange pads. More forgiving. 

When I was doing my apprenticeship many many moons ago, the first time I picked up a rotary. I struck through on a roof rail. Will meet forget it, nor ashamed to admit it. 20 years later safe to say haven't done it since. 

Most people won't even notice they have struck through, can be very hard to spot some times. I've seen bad paint jobs in my time. Puffy patches that look like strike through..

So to answer your question. With the right combo, strike through is very easy to achieve. Especially for those going from DA to rotary. A lot of people will use he same pressure..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dooka said:


> Hence why I use orange pads. More forgiving.
> 
> When I was doing my apprenticeship many many moons ago, the first time I picked up a rotary. I struck through on a roof rail. Will meet forget it, nor ashamed to admit it. 20 years later safe to say haven't done it since.
> 
> ...


Where did you do your time Mr Dooka out of interest, I did mine at Rolls in Crewe.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

on a side note, the orange pads from 3m are much better than green i have to agree with dooka there..

as for strike through, 

remember strike through and burn through are different things..
alot of the time its actually burn through on edges, where the heat builds up as the pad is concentrated more on the edge of the panel if pad is slightly overhanging the edge.

especially edges of bumpers ect where plastic doesn't dissapate heat the same as metal.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

@ Mr Mirror ..
No where as posh as you as unfortunately.

I went to college to train as a classical panel beater, so like Aston, give me a sheet of metal and I would form it for you. The course how ever covered all aspects of body work. 

I then went on to carry out an apprenticeship with an MG restoration specialist. Where I cut my teeth per say, I can make a decent cuppa and sweep up well, I tell you  also where I had my strike through saga. A big old 3 speed machine with a dustbin lid sized wool mop, a tin of G3 and a rag.

Spent some time in insurance body shops, couldn't stand it. The pace of work and some of the finished results going out of the door was a disgrace. Don't think I haven't sent a car out with buffer trails in my time. You had no choice.

Worked with motorbikes for a while, the company I worked for looked after a few nice bikes including a few race teams. 

Then went back into restoration. 

That's a basic over view of my background. Would of loved to worked at Rolls or Bentley though, proper refinishing..


As for strike through, watch out for those edges  ..

Sorry for the unrelated ramble on this thread..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dooka said:


> @ Mr Mirror ..
> No where as posh as you as unfortunately.
> 
> I went to college to train as a classical panel beater, so like Aston, give me a sheet of metal and I would form it for you. The course how ever covered all aspects of body work.
> ...


LOL Rolls in the mid 80's could just about put a car out working. I only lasted two years as I could not cope with the 6am shifts. I am not a morning person.

Worked for a local body shop using the dreaded G3 and lasted a year. You had 20 mins to buff a car, so in the sun I expect they were horrid.

Quick career forward, did 20 years in sales worked for Alan Sugar for 5 years at a company called Viglen and came back to this in 2006.

6 years running Mirror Finish Details and apart from the quiet months Dec and Jan all is quite well.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Cars that have had paint from mobile smart repairers can be trouble,i saw a guy paint a bonnet then he buffed through his own paint.(i still have the picture on my phone)
This is why a PTG is very important,i still always ask the owner of any repairs/paint the car has had since ownership.


----------

